# Smash Car Meet



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/Smash.Car.Meet

Held "Every Saturday" in North San Antonio.

From "7:30-10pm", in the "Gold's Gym" parking lot.

2223 E Evans Rd, San Antonio, TX 78259

All vehicles are welcome, foreign and domestic. "New & Old".

There are also three restaurants and two bars for those looking for entertainment and food.

Come out and enjoy some time with other enthusiast for a few hours.


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/Smash.Car.Meet

Held "the second and last Saturday of the month" in North San Antonio.

From "7:30-9pm for the winter season". Checkout our next gathering on the link below.

https://www.facebook.com/events/722344211117150/

All vehicles are welcome, foreign, domestic, cars, trucks and motorcycles. "New & Old!".

Come out and enjoy some time with other vehicle enthusiast.

Casey Lee Des Jardin|Photography, will be in attendance to document the gathering.

https://www.facebook.com/CaseyLeeDesJardinPhotography?ref=hl


----------

